
Top Linux developer on Intel chip security problems: 'They're not going away.' - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/top-linux-developer-on-intel-chip-security-problems-theyre-not-going-away/
======
EddieCPU
‘.. [Intel Software Guard Extensions (SGX)] is what supposed to be secure
inside Intel ships" [but, it turns out it's] really porous. You can see right
through this thing."’

Have a second system that boots and secures the rest of the computer and then
switches itself off. As in there is no combination of instructions that can
access this second system. A bit like the Intel ME except it's actually secure
from remote activation.

